
Why Do Donuts (Almost) Disappear at Faculty Meetings? - jesterpm
https://fee.org/articles/why-do-donuts-disappear-at-faculty-meetings/
======
howard941
I wonder why this isn't more about caffeinated coffee where it's an actual
problem than with the shitty pastries? Running out of donuts isn't a tragedy -
it may be a good thing. Running out of coffee is inevitable and tragic.

Like donuts it's plainly visible that there's almost no coffee left, there's a
little pipette thing showing how much is left. Why is this situation different
than the donut situation?

